# Silver Puppy



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

He's 10 weeks old today... and leaving for his new home this weekend.
Not only is he beautiful... (look at those ears!) he has the best personality.
Is the first to come great people, but in a very gentle way... loves to be pet, held and cuddled. He's off to Park City to live with a couple of house cats. He is perfect for their home... a very calm but happy boy.
He looks so much like his grandmother, Ari, when she was this age.

Just wanted to share another baby of mine.
Karen


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Is that all ear leather?? He must be part hound or something


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He is so very beautiful!! Unbelievable ears for that age and beautifully shaped eyes. I am sure he will be happy at his new home.
_


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

So sweet! Your dogs are all amazing and yes those ears, wow!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOWIE!!! His ears are FANTASTIC!!!! What a handsome little boy!! Best of luck in your new home little puppy!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have been thinking a lot about silvers lately. Maybe one day I will be calling you for one that looks JUST LIKE HIM, with those frigging incredible ears. My goodness, they are TO DIE FOR!!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

desertreef said:


> He's 10 weeks old today... and leaving for his new home this weekend.
> Not only is he beautiful... (look at those ears!) he has the best personality.
> Is the first to come great people, but in a very gentle way... loves to be pet, held and cuddled. He's off to Park City to live with a couple of house cats. He is perfect for their home... a very calm but happy boy.
> He looks so much like his grandmother, Ari, when she was this age.
> ...


WOWEE ZOWIE he is STUNNING! I thought he looked a bit familiar HA HA Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

You are so cruel to show us such a cute puppy and only post ONE photo!! He's darling and gotta love those ears!

Edit: Any chance his new family will join our friendly forum so we can see this one grow up!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

What a gorgeous puppy!! I LOVE him!


----------



## XSCurls (Nov 17, 2009)

wow! so beautiful.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

ADORABLE :beauty: !!!!!

If his temperament matches his looks - than his new family is* very lucky* to have him indeed :rose:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

He's such a doll, you must be so proud!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

He looks stunning! They will be very happy!


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

Gorgeous puppy! I adore silvers!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Ohhh he is beautiful. So very sweet.


----------



## gurushell (Jan 19, 2010)

Crikey he is soooo lovely! I only recently became enamoured with silver and blue, I have always loved reds and apricots ( yes I have a black try finding a nice red or apricot or silver mini down under!!!) I think his temperement sounds as sweet as his face!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

very pretty puppy!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

A toast to the handsome silver boy!!! He looks like a perfect gentleman. So pretty, uh, handsome I mean.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a super handsome boy!!! Their is a lucky family out there that is going to have one fine looking family member and, if his personality is as good as you say, one great companion! Congrats to his new family. And, I agree, I hope his new family joins our forum and lets us watch him grow up.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh my goodness, what a handsome silver boy. They are one lucky family. . Very, very nice. I just went to your webpage and saw all of your puppy pics and video.........I was impressed.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Lol! I must say I agree - they are very happy, good looking dogs, and your site is professional and informative too!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Karen,

Your puppies are just adorable!!! I really enjoyed visiting your site and watching all the puppy videos. 

The silver boy is just gorgeous and those ears!!!! They would do a hound proud. I agree, we need more pictures of him. :biggrin1:


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

And, I agree, I hope his new family joins our forum and lets us watch him grow up.  [/QUOTE]

It's actually a single guy... I'll ask him if he'd like to. But ladies... he'll have you 'swooning'. The man can write!!! We've become great email friends over the past year. 
He's had SP's all his life... even as a young boy.
Really neat guy... so I'll see. At least to post pictures, right?!
Karen


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Poodle Lover said:


> Karen,
> 
> Your puppies are just adorable!!! I really enjoyed visiting your site and watching all the puppy videos.
> 
> ...


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy! I love silvers!!!!! Those ears, I can not get over them! I just wanna hug him!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Karen, how many puppies are still with you waiting to go home? It must be kind of lonesome once they all leave, although a little peace and quiet is a good thing.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Very nice. What is the pedigree on this litter?


----------

